# Mldonkey init script can not create subdirectory in p2p

## cree.stoss

Hello 

Sorry for my bad english. 

My problem with mldonkey looks similar to this topic :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-367050-highlight-mldonkey+init.html

but my partition is reiserfs and its only one. But i thin it isn't this solution. 

When i start by /etc/initr.d/mldonkey i have this error 

 *Quote:*   

>  * Starting mldonkey ...
> 
>  * MLDonkey could not be started! Check logfile: /var/log/mldonkey.log 

 

And log looks like this

 *Quote:*   

> 2007/02/17 23:42:07 [cO] Starting MLDonkey 2.8.2 ... 
> 
> 2007/02/17 23:42:07 [cO] Language EN, locale ANSI_X3.4-1968, ulimit for open files 1024
> 
> 2007/02/17 23:42:07 [cO] MLDonkey is working in .
> ...

 

User p2p is created and he belong to user group i can su p2p and have permision to wright in /home/p2p.

Daemon creates empty directory mldonky in /home/p2p and thats all.

When I start with --debug script stops here 

 *Quote:*   

> + '[' -z /home/p2p/mldonkey ']'
> 
> + '[' '!' -d /home/p2p/mldonkey ']'
> 
> + cd /home/p2p/mldonkey
> ...

 

Like pgrep -u p2p mlnet didn't find process ID.

I have tested three diferent versions of mldonkey from portage and allways had that error. 

Now i have 2.8.2-r1. My gentoo is x86 without ~ 

help ...

----------

## Dieter@be

 *cree.stoss wrote:*   

> User p2p is created and he belong to user group i can su p2p and have permision to wright in /home/p2p.
> 
> Daemon creates empty directory mldonky in /home/p2p and thats all.
> 
> 

 

being able to write in /home/p2p does not mean you can write in /home/p2p/mldonkey, or any other subdirectory of /home/p2p/

so check that

also, you can configure the user mldonkey runs as, afaik this is some ini file (donkey.ini or something like that), make sure it is set to user p2p there.

----------

## cree.stoss

Hello Again 

Yes I can write in /home/p2p/mldonkey and other directories and subfolders in /home/p2p 

Ini file ?? Where ? Daemon creates only /home/p2p/mldonkey empty directory without config files.

----------

## Dieter@be

well i have many ini files (the most important one being downloads.ini) in mldonkey's home directory

but you probably don't have those since it can't create them 

as a temporary, ugly hack you could try # chmod -R 777 /home/p2p

----------

